# To All Getting The New Geneva Bible



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoever is first to recieve thiers please post and let us know how you feel about things like, paper quality, fit and finish, quality of leather and any other things that might be helpfull. I know that some are supposed to be shipped this week. Give us a heads up when you get yours!


----------



## Robert Truelove (Nov 7, 2006)

I have one of those from about 10 years ago. 

I would say as far as quality goes that it is 'average' for a Bible in its price range. 

Someone in my church as the Reformation Study Bible (the ESV version--I know, you dont like it  ) and it is very close in quality to the New Geneva Study Bible I have had for 10 years.

The thing I hate about it though is that the NKJV text it uses is in paragraph format and spans the entire page making for long lines to read. The ESV one has the text in two columns making it much easier to read. Perhaps the newer versions of The Reformation Study Bible have the NKJV in two columns now? One can only hope.

Oh and yes...I wrote Ligonier a while back asking if they were going to be doing a KJV of this study Bible (when I was still in the Traditional Text camp) and they said they are indeed looking at producing a version based upon the KJV.

I don't tend to use study Bibles but if I did, this is the one I would use.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 7, 2006)

prespastor said:


> I have one of those from about 10 years ago.
> 
> I would say as far as quality goes that it is 'average' for a Bible in its price range.
> 
> ...




I'm sorry brother. I'm talking about the new 1599 Geveva update Bible from American vision via tollege press. I already had on of the NKJV Reformation study bibles and know it was of moderate quality.


----------



## Robert Truelove (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh! Oops!  

I'd be interested in knowing the answer to your question as well because I am going to be getting one off those too. 

The PDF samples available on the Internet look great. The text appears to be very readable and the format excellent.


----------



## caddy (Nov 7, 2006)

I emailed them last week. I should be getting mine early next week according to them. I like my Reformation ESV Study bible, but I wish the Margins where wider. I also have a _Spirit of Reformation _Study Bible that I like for the notes and the creeds, but it is NIV, which I don't like as much as NKJV and ESV. The print on it is very small, even smaller than the Reformation Study Bible.

Concerning the quality of the leather, I have no idea, but I don't think you can beat this:

http://www.leviticus11.com/1599gb.htm

It's just the Old Facsimile version as far as the print is concerned.




Blueridge reformer said:


> I'm sorry brother. I'm talking about the new 1599 Geveva update Bible from American vision via tollege press. I already had on of the NKJV Reformation study bibles and know it was of moderate quality.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 7, 2006)

caddy said:


> I emailed them last week. I should be getting mine early next week according to them. I like my Reformation ESV Study bible, but I wish the Margins where wider. I also have a _Spirit of Reformation _Study Bible that I like for the notes and the creeds, but it is NIV, which I don't like as much as NKJV and ESV. The print on it is very small, even smaller than the Reformation Study Bible.
> 
> Concerning the quality of the leather, I have no idea, but I don't think you can beat this:
> 
> ...



I have one of these in the hard back version. Thick paper, big and heavy.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Nov 17, 2006)

*Geneva Bible*

Hay:

From what I heard the Geneva Bibles should go out today (Friday Nov. 17) and this monday.

-CH


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Nov 24, 2006)

*New Update*

Hi:

The hardcover and leather editions have been sold out. A second printing will be made and should be mailed out in January. There are still some limited edition calfskin copies available.

G&P

-CH


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 24, 2006)

We're enjoying ours...hubby says the quality is excellent.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 24, 2006)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi:
> 
> The hardcover and leather editions have been sold out. A second printing will be made and should be mailed out in January. There are still some limited edition calfskin copies available.
> 
> ...



I think I'll die before I get mine. Ordered it back in September.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 24, 2006)

Skip that...you said New Geneva...I speaking of the 1599.


----------



## caddy (Nov 24, 2006)

Same here

I emailed them and was told they would be in the Fulfillment houses last week and that Tollege Press would receive them last Monday. From there it would be within a 2 week period that everyone should receive them, so by the 1st week of December.

NOT A GOOD Turn around time from Late August Early September !



Blueridge reformer said:


> I think I'll die before I get mine. Ordered it back in September.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 24, 2006)

caddy said:


> Same here
> 
> I emailed them and was told they would be in the Fulfillment houses last week and that Tollege Press would receive them last Monday. From there it would be within a 2 week period that everyone should receive them, so by the 1st week of December.
> 
> NOT A GOOD Turn around time from Late August Early September !



Living in the Far East has sanctified me with respect to patience. Sometimes things take a month and a half to two months to arrive here so I'm not expecting mine until January.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 27, 2006)

Got my leather edition in the mail today. I am impressed for the money spent. I read some in Psalms at lunch today. Also has two searchable cd-roms with it. I am looking forward to reading this Bible through beginning tonight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 27, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Got my leather edition in the mail today. I am impressed for the money spent. I read some in Psalms at lunch today. Also has two searchable cd-roms with it. I am looking forward to reading this Bible through beginning tonight!!!!!!!!!



I await mine............Looking forward to it though.


----------



## JM (Nov 27, 2006)

AV, are you giving up your AV? The Geneva update reads very nicely, the modern English is a comfort, but I'm still going to hold on on buying this one. I have 28 Bibles/Study Bibles, most of them leather...it's just greed if I buy another.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 27, 2006)

I won't be giving up my AV, but it is a thrill to have a Geneva Bible with updated spelling. The language is not updated.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is what they sent me last Tuesday...


> Dear Mr. Snyder
> 
> We sincerely apologize for the delay in delivery of the 1599 Geneva Bibles. The bibles are expected to arrive in our warehouse this afternoon. We will start processing orders immediately and begin shipping them as quickly as possible. Keep in mind that this is a holiday week. We hope to have all orders in the mail by the first of next week.
> 
> ...



Still waiting and will make it my primary bible for reading until I have read it through a few times.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 28, 2006)

JM said:


> AV, are you giving up your AV?



Not at all


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 28, 2006)

I finally got mine today. I am so excited. Woo Hoo. 

P.S. Here is my 3000th post. I must now have a life or way to much time on my hands.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 28, 2006)

I read 15 chapters in Gen. and 8 in John last night. Can barely tell the difference form me ol' King James.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 28, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> I read 15 chapters in Gen. and 8 in John last night. Can barely tell the difference form me ol' King James.



I just got mine today - it looks marvelous. 

As to your comment, it should sound like the King James.... much of the King James is taken word for word from the Geneva if I'm not mistaken. 

I'm thrilled to have this - anyone on board who is involved in this project, kudos and thanks to you! 

The only (small) complaint I have is that the metrical psalms arent' in the printed version. Sure, we have them on the CD, but it would have been nice for them to be included. A larger complaint is that the pre-book arguments are not included. I wonder why they didn't include them? Some of the summaries in those book arguments are very nice, and serve as good reminders of the major themes in the relevant book. 

Todd


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 28, 2006)

Mine arrived today too.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 28, 2006)

Mine too.

Now my wife and I have matching bibles that we can't tell apart.

They are really excellent. I love reading it out loud. I just went through Genesis 1, Psalm 27, John 3 and Romans 4 with her. Very nice!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 28, 2006)

Restoration Partners:

The Geneva Bible Restoration Project was made possible by the grace of God and the generosity of his people...



> L.
> Richard & Sonya
> Fort Worth, TX
> 
> ...


----------



## Staphlobob (Nov 29, 2006)

Got mine on Monday. I'd ordered it back in early August but figured their original September date was 'way too early. 

It's a great Bible. I only wish the print were a teeny bit larger as my eyes are not as sharp as they used to be. Nonetheless I find it quite readable.

Who is it who said they got TWO CDs? I only got one. 

Kevin Guillory
Baltimore, MD
ERPC


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 2, 2006)

Staphlobob said:


> Got mine on Monday. I'd ordered it back in early August but figured their original September date was 'way too early.
> 
> It's a great Bible. I only wish the print were a teeny bit larger as my eyes are not as sharp as they used to be. Nonetheless I find it quite readable.
> 
> ...



I got only one also... but I wonder if the person who said this (I've forgotten who it was) ordered from American Vision? I would have done that, had I seen their advertisment before I ordered directly from Tolle Lege. The second CD American Vision offered is a 13-volume history of the English Bible.


----------



## Philip A (Dec 2, 2006)

Mine showed up today, all the way out here on the Left Coast.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Dec 3, 2006)

*Geneva Bible*

Hi:

Mine showed up on Saturday, Dec. 2. I really like it. I only wish they had included the Apo****ha and the Metrical Psalms in the text. Both, though, are on the disk provided.

I would also like to see them print an inexpensive pew Bible so I can purchase and donate them to my church.

G&P,

-CH


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 4, 2006)

Okay...so we are talking about THE Geneva here?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 4, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> Okay...so we are talking about THE Geneva here?




The New updated 1599 Geneva Bible my lady!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 4, 2006)

Ah, yes...I'm starting to be envious of my husband...hmmm....I want the facsimile though...LOL!


----------



## sastark (Dec 5, 2006)

I recieved my new 1599 Geneva Bible today. It is absolutely beautiful. I highly recommend it to anyone who is even remotely interested. Order one today! It is well worth the wait.


----------



## CDM (Dec 6, 2006)

Where's mine . . .  

I ordered it in October/November.


----------



## caddy (Dec 6, 2006)

I received mine last week. Very nice, but I have noticed a couple of typos already

One where "roe" should be "Doe" the other was in the notes section...



sastark said:


> I recieved my new 1599 Geneva Bible today. It is absolutely beautiful. I highly recommend it to anyone who is even remotely interested. Order one today! It is well worth the wait.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 6, 2006)

I have noticed some difference in the darkness in the printing in various places in the new testament. I don't like it but it's not bad enough to send it back. Also the leather cover is of so-so quality and is fitted poorly, but again, not bad enough to send it back.


----------



## caddy (Dec 6, 2006)

^

Agreed. Leather is only so so, but that seems to make it rather light.

I doing my best to be positive here ! : )


----------



## JM (Dec 6, 2006)

That's one of the reasons I wanted to wait and see what ch'yall thought.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 6, 2006)

true bibliophiles...more concerned about the quality of leather and print rather than the fact that they actually have THE Geneva in their hands.


----------



## BertMulder (Dec 6, 2006)

I already have THE Geneva, facsimile edition. Little hard to read though, not because of the old script, but because of the letter size. Hope this one wil be better.

Also excited today because I received, as a present, the Acts of the Synod of Dordt 1618-1619 (is also available on the web, in Dutch of course)

Have also the Haak Bible, which is an English translation of the Dutch Staten Bijbel, complete with annotations.

And today received in the mail the History of Protestantism by Rev. J.A. Wylie, LLD. Another real treasure, although it does not measure up to the above.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 6, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> true bibliophiles...more concerned about the quality of leather and print rather than the fact that they actually have THE Geneva in their hands.



We are duly rebuked and do hereby repent dear lady!


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 6, 2006)

mangum said:


> Where's mine . . .
> 
> I ordered it in October/November.



Ah, in the ordering of deliveries, the last shall be last, and 
the first shall be first.

If you ordered that late, I'm sure yours will be coming.... unless
they ran out of the first printing before delivering yours. Have you
checked?

Todd

ps - the issues with the cover, on mine, seem to be limited
to the fact that the gold-stamped "Geneva Bible" seems to be 
somewhat off center. Other than that, mine seems to be quite
nicely bound.

pps - and I haven't read any other translation since I received 
mine  One of the lines in my reading this morning that brought
a smile - "Go to the pismire, O sluggard: behold her ways, and be wise."


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 6, 2006)

I would love to see one of the calfskin editions. For the life of me I can not see why they would cost $400. I have goatskin cambridge bibles I've bought for $150. With that said, since I recieved mine on the 28th of nov. I've read Gen through Lev. Ch.10 and John through 2 Cor 4. I can't hardly put it down!!!!!
I can almost see John Bunyan reading it when I look at it.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 7, 2006)

*does this sound credible*

Found this review on amazon.com - does this sound reasonable? Has anyone with a calfskin edition found these problems or anything similar? Do the translation issues have merit? I don't have one and would love to get one but this made me rethink things a little...



> Reviewer:	Roderick "RWM" (Portage, MI United States) - See all my reviews
> 
> It's wonderful to finally have a genuine Geneva Bible reprinted in modern typeface and leather binding that is actually portable. It is my favorite Bible version and I've owned quite a few different reprints of this Bible over the years in various formats. Of the versions that have been reprinted, this is the most portable and complete version available with the notes of the Genevan Reformers included. The leather is supple and soft (mine is a limited edition calfskin version), and the type is dark on white india paper and very easy on the eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 7, 2006)

kvanlaan said:


> Found this review on amazon.com - does this sound reasonable? Has anyone with a calfskin edition found these problems or anything similar? Do the translation issues have merit? I don't have one and would love to get one but this made me rethink things a little...



Wow! Thanks for raining on our parade brother! Just kidding. I have an issue with the cross on the front as well. I wish they would have left that off. As to the typos, I have neither the time nor the will to search them out as it will not replace the KJV for me anyway. I do appreciate the posting of this review though.


----------



## caddy (Dec 7, 2006)

This is indeed sad, but as I stated, I only read 3-4 pages, and encountered 2 typos. That type of thing to me, is discouraging.


----------



## caddy (Dec 7, 2006)

I felt compelled to email Tim Ewing, whom I corresponded with concerning shippment arrival times to express my concerns as well.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 7, 2006)

caddy said:


> I felt compelled to email Tim Ewing, whom I corresponded with concerning shippment arrival times to express my concerns as well.



Follow up with the reply and let us know what he says brother!


----------



## caddy (Dec 7, 2006)

^
Certainly


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 7, 2006)

Brothers, I'm really sorry to rain on your "Geneva love-in"!  

I was actually hoping to hear everyone shout it down and tell me how malicious and false the review was, to be quite honest. I guess that with such a project, such issues are to be expected (let's face it, it's quite an undertaking for _any_ publisher.) I am still quite interested in purchasing one, regardless, but it does take a little of the wind out of my sails.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 7, 2006)

For what it's worth:
"roe" is Middle English and means "doe", according to Webster's 7th Collegiate

in addition, a "roe deer" is "a small European and *Asiatic* deer, that has erect cylindrical antlers forked at the summit, is reddish brown in summer and grayish in winter, has a white rump patch, and is noted for its nimbleness and grace." same source

I expect the updaters didn't want to adjust this word in the text.

You might want to investigate some of these other "spelling typos" to see if there is some reason why the updaters may have thought it best to leave them untouched.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 7, 2006)

Contra_Mundum said:


> For what it's worth:
> "roe" is Middle English and means "doe", according to Webster's 7th Collegiate
> 
> in addition, a "roe deer" is "a small European and *Asiatic* deer, that has erect cylindrical antlers forked at the summit, is reddish brown in summer and grayish in winter, has a white rump patch, and is noted for its nimbleness and grace." same source
> ...



Thank you Brother Bruce. I'm gonna' go read mine in just a little bit.


----------



## caddy (Dec 7, 2006)

Well...you see there:

Bruce is at it again, teaching me something I probably should know, but don't!

I will be more careful in my use of the word typo.  

Thank you sir for making me feel just a little better about my Geneva Bible and little less about my middle english!  



Contra_Mundum said:


> For what it's worth:
> "roe" is Middle English and means "doe", according to Webster's 7th Collegiate
> 
> in addition, a "roe deer" is "a small European and *Asiatic* deer, that has erect cylindrical antlers forked at the summit, is reddish brown in summer and grayish in winter, has a white rump patch, and is noted for its nimbleness and grace." same source
> ...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 7, 2006)

Certainly, the Amazon review seems to indicate there are other, and blatant errors. We should simply distinguish... that's all.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 9, 2006)

*Cheery Exmaz!*

Just got a gift in the mail today from someone (I don't even know which relative).

Very Nice (public thank you)!

I would probably not have purchased my own, so this is a nice gift.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 9, 2006)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Just got a gift in the mail today from someone (I don't even know which relative).
> 
> Very Nice (public thank you)!
> 
> I would probably not have purchased my own, so this is a nice gift.



Give us you review brother as you read along. Let us know what you think.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 9, 2006)

I have wondered about this and less significant texts (texts by men) that are coming out retypset by publishers now on rather agressive timetables, and about how the tolerence bar for such typos has received a lowering of expectations with digital books that have been created by OCR of older works. As anyone can attest who has tried to put out a new edition of a Puritan, the proofing is the most significant step. You almost cannot proof the text enough. Certainly the first new setting of the text of the Geneva Bible should receive extraordinary proofing as the resetting is where the errors get introduced.  


caddy said:


> This is indeed sad, but as I stated, I only read 3-4 pages, and encountered 2 typos. That type of thing to me, is discouraging.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Dec 10, 2006)

*Not so fast!*



kvanlaan said:


> Found this review on amazon.com - does this sound reasonable? Has anyone with a calfskin edition found these problems or anything similar? Do the translation issues have merit? I don't have one and would love to get one but this made me rethink things a little...



Greetings:

One should expect that a first edition will have typological and spelling problems - especially when translating from Early Modern English. By the way, neither the King James nor the Geneva Bibles can be classified as "Old" or "Middle" English. Old English is a Germanic language that is completely incomprehensible by English speakers today. Middle English is the language of Geoffrey Chaucer, John Wycliffe, and the Lollard Bible. Thus, when someone says that the KJV is "Old English" it is clear they do not know what they are talking about.

The critic on Amazon points out in 1 John 2:5 that the Original Geneva edition uses the word "ye" or "you" instead of the 1599 Geneva "we." Apparently, he thinks this is a grave theological mistake. But the Greek, which is where one should go when there is a translation problem, uses the term, _esmen_ which is rightly translated, "we are." Also, the term, "ginoskomen" - "we know" is used in the passage. Thus, the literal interpretation of the passage reads:

*but whoever may keep his word truly in him the love of God has been perfected. By this we know that in him we are.*

It appears to me that the 1599 Geneva is following a more literal translation than others. Tolle Lege advertised that they "did not change a word" which is not entirely true concerning this verse. However, the change is for the better, and I don't think that is a bad thing.

The other two passages he refers to Luke 15:30 and 2 Peter 3:16 simply seem to be typos rather than real problems with the text. In Luke 15:30 there is simply an "s" missing from the word "good" - isn't that being a bit picky? The 2 Peter passage is just poor use of English, and is not a grave theological mistake.

What concerns me more is that he bought the $300 Calfskin edition, and it is falling apart on him. How abusive he was with it I don't know. However, he should contact Tolle Lege and arrange for a replacement or a refund. I have the leather (not calfskin) edition as well as the hardcover, and I have no problems with either.

What does not concern me is the Celtic Cross on the front of the leather edition. On the copy of my original Geneva Bible there is a frontispiece that has images of the 12 tribes, the 12 apostles, images of Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John, an image of a bird, an image of a lamp with two lights on each end, a heart, and some musical notes at the bottom. Symbols lose their power over time. To make a bru-ha-ha over the Celtic Cross seems like a tempest in a teapot.

The hardcover edition has a picture of the Mayflower pilgrims on the front.

After investigating the claims made by RWM I find my only concern is with the quality of the printing, and not with the content of it.

Blessings,

-CH

PS: I just went on Amazon and looked up the 1599 Geneva and did not find the review.

-CH


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 10, 2006)

Thank you for that wonderfull review dear brother! That was a big help.


----------



## bob (Dec 10, 2006)

I received my copy (geunine leather) about a week ago. I guess I must have ordered mine at the right time, for I ordered it and received it three days later!

I've read several chapters from it and am glad that I made the purchace. It truly is a very nice edition.

The only item that bothered me was the inclusion of the list of donors. Not only are the names of the businesses listed, but also included is a brief advertising blurb, as well as phone numbers and websites. Not being familiar with a couple of the businesses, I typed in the addresses and it opened up a photo of bikini-clad woman lounging on the deck of a ship.

Evidently the publisher anticipated the grouchy folks as myself, for they spent a page explaining their reasoning for including the list, referencing an 18th century publication that listed the monetary donors. I would have preferred a separate brochure that listed such information rather than having advertising blurbs in the front of my Bible.


----------



## Croghanite (Dec 10, 2006)

OK, where do I buy one?


----------



## JM (Dec 10, 2006)

bob said:


> I received my copy (geunine leather) about a week ago. I guess I must have ordered mine at the right time, for I ordered it and received it three days later!
> 
> I've read several chapters from it and am glad that I made the purchace. It truly is a very nice edition.
> 
> ...



The list of donors bothered me after some thought. At first it seemed like a good idea, but as you have found by the bikini wearing girls, it may not have been.

~JM~


----------



## 3John2 (Dec 18, 2006)

I need to order me one. I received the American Vision or whatever catalog/magazine with it for the Christmas season & it had that.


----------



## lv1nothr (Dec 18, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Whoever is first to recieve thiers please post and let us know how you feel about things like, paper quality, fit and finish, quality of leather and any other things that might be helpfull. I know that some are supposed to be shipped this week. Give us a heads up when you get yours!



We are quite happy with ours in all regards! Though I personally could do without the cross on the front cover. Not even sure why it bothers me...just does, but since hubby has it in his Bible case, the cover is not visible! 

Hope you enjoy yours


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine arrived in Texas just before I did for leave. I used it for Church yesterday and was reading it today. Never read the Geneva Bible before and am very pleased with its readability.

I tend to be less plussed by things that others are. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 18, 2006)

I have read the N.T. through in mine as well as the first five of the OT. Overall, it has been a joy to read. I will still hang on to my A.V though!


----------



## sastark (Dec 19, 2006)

A xanga site has been set up for the 1599 Geneva Bible (this site is in no way associated with Tolle Lege Press). If you find typos, please post them here. Thanks!

http://www.xanga.com/GenevaBible


----------



## caddy (Dec 29, 2006)

This from Tim Ewing Concerning my email to him some time ago, which is pretty much what Bruce stated:

I gave him this link so He has read this thread:


_*Thanks, I read through the entire thread.*_


_*Roe is a term that means Deer so it is not a typo...it occurs four times in the Geneva Bible. I searched the entire text of our Geneva Bible and could not locate the word "Cod" so I don't believe that typo exists.*_

_*Thanks,*_
_*Tim Ewing*_


----------



## bookslover (Dec 29, 2006)

OK, I've read through this entire thread and am somewhat fascinated by all the discussion.

But, I must confess, I'm completely in the dark here. Why all the fuss over the 1599 Geneva Bible? What am I missing? Why is this particular Bible special?

Someone please fill me in...


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 29, 2006)

bookslover said:


> OK, I've read through this entire thread and am somewhat fascinated by all the discussion.
> 
> But, I must confess, I'm completely in the dark here. Why all the fuss over the 1599 Geneva Bible? What am I missing? Why is this particular Bible special?
> 
> Someone please fill me in...



Only a few things - this is rather incomplete, but

It was THE English Bible prior to King James's getting his knickers in a twist over the notes, particularly those that indicated that a King was not above the Law - that denied the notion of the divine right of kings, which Jamie-boy was rather fond of. He therefore ordered a new version to be made with no notes at all - this became the KJV (or AV, to be proper). 

It's a Textus Receptus -based translation... and that's a good thing ... and it is a faithful one by men who were all without a doubt Reformed in doctrine and practice.

The notes, written by Calvin, Knox, Whittingham, etc., give an excellent summary of brief Reformed comment. This is the chief value, for many (including me).

This was the Bible of the Pilgrims, as it were - Bradford quotes from it, and other indications are that this is the one they carried across (probably because they carried it over to Holland in 1608-9, when the AV had not yet been published).


----------



## bookslover (Dec 29, 2006)

toddpedlar said:


> Only a few things - this is rather incomplete, but
> 
> It was THE English Bible prior to King James's getting his knickers in a twist over the notes, particularly those that indicated that a King was not above the Law - that denied the notion of the divine right of kings, which Jamie-boy was rather fond of. He therefore ordered a new version to be made with no notes at all - this became the KJV (or AV, to be proper).
> 
> ...



Thanks, Todd (my middle name, by the way). This helps explain why it took the AV about 50 years to catch on after it was published in 1611. I wonder what the KJV-o folks think of the 1599 Geneva? Probably better not to ask...


----------



## caddy (Dec 29, 2006)

Christmas Time !!!!  



BertMulder said:


> I already have THE Geneva, facsimile edition. Little hard to read though, not because of the old script, but because of the letter size. Hope this one wil be better.
> 
> Also excited today because I received, as a present, the Acts of the Synod of Dordt 1618-1619 (is also available on the web, in Dutch of course)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Dec 29, 2006)

*Got one for Christmas but am returning it*

My wife gave me one for Christmas, but after we were looking through it, we were very turned off by all the advertisers in the front...plugs for thier business, phone numbers and web addresses. I was really turned of to say the least. Someone commented that they did something similar when it was originally published, but the people who gave to help make it happen were printed on a seperate document. That would have been more acceptable.

One person said they clicked on one of the links for CruiseOne (or OneCruse) - one of the sponsors, and found a bikini clad woman right on the front of the webpage. Is this the type of thing Tolle Leg wants to be associated with??


----------



## satz (Dec 30, 2006)

Is the text of the Geneva Bible avaliable online anywhere?


----------



## caddy (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes, in E-Sword. Online Bible has it as well I believe. My Bibleworks 7 has it.

PC Study Bible does NOT have it. Oddly enough, they do have the Geneva Study Notes. Go figure.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 3, 2007)

Another misprint...

Mat 24:15 When ye therefore shall see the abomination of desolation spoken of by Daniel the Prophet, set in the holy place (let him that readeth consider it.) 


The Restoration Project printing (the recent one) says, "David the Prophet".


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 4, 2007)

The disappointment expressed in this thread reminds me of a remark of Derek Kidner in his Commentary on Genesis, when Jacob thought he had taken Rachael to wife and to bed, but awoke with Leah:

This is a miniature of our disillusionment, experienced from Eden onwards.​
Everything falls short of our expectations; only Heaven, and our Savior, will not disappoint us.

Steve


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 4, 2007)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> The disappointment expressed in this thread reminds me of a remark of Derek Kidner in his Commentary on Genesis, when Jacob thought he had taken Rachael to wife and to bed, but awoke with Leah:
> 
> This is a miniature of our disillusionment, experienced from Eden onwards.​
> Everything falls short of our expectations; only Heaven, and our Savior, will not disappoint us.
> ...


----------



## tellville (Feb 4, 2007)

What's so great about this Geneva Bible?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 4, 2007)

satz said:


> Is the text of the Geneva Bible avaliable online anywhere?



Yes, if you search Google for "1599 Geneva Bible" (for example) you will find a number of useful links. 

There are two in particular worth looking at here and here.


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 4, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Yes, if you search Google for "1599 Geneva Bible" (for example) you will find a number of useful links.
> 
> There are two in particular worth looking at here and here.



Beware of the "Ed's" where the Geneva text has been altered!


----------



## Michael (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if a red letter edition is in the works?


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 8, 2007)

*Another Typo!*

Genesis 27:40

in the Geneva it's word. 

Genesis 27:40 (KJV) And by thy *sword* shalt thou live, and shalt serve thy brother; and it shall come to pass when thou shalt have the dominion, that thou shalt break his yoke from off thy neck. 

I will be calling VF to return our copy, (if I can ever get through) not only because of the typos, but hubby's Bible is literally falling apart, pages are coming apart!  
I don't think John would approve!


----------



## Michael (Feb 9, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> Genesis 27:40
> 
> in the Geneva it's word.
> 
> ...



According to the First Edition Errata this was intentional and is not an error. I must admit that is a little confusing.

Same goes for Matt 24:15, which LadyFlynt spoke of earlier.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 9, 2007)

I appreciate the link to the official TL "errata" page.

I hope they make a full and complete listing of all the corrections they plan to make/have made.

It is also helpful to have a list of the more egregious mistakes of the "original" so folks can know the difference.

And as I pointed out at least once above, certain words are old and unfamilar, but folks think they are errors when they aren't--like "roe".


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Feb 10, 2007)

Hay:

I hope not! Red letter editions are Dispensational in nature, "Words of Christ in red." If we put the Words of Christ in red, then the whole Bible should be red letter!

The words of Peter, Paul, Luke, etc are just as authoritative as the actual words of Christ.

Blessings,

-CH


----------



## Ivan (Feb 10, 2007)

Question: I am going to buy a Geneva Bible. Is there any advangtage to buying the leather-bound edition over the hardback edition? 

I don't intend to use it as my pulpit Bible. I'm not buying it so much as a study Bible either. I just want to read it........and I don't want to read it online either.

Question two: Which seller is offering it as the least expensive price?


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 10, 2007)

CalvinandHodges said:


> The words of Peter, Paul, Luke, etc are just as authoritative as the actual words of Christ.



<GASP!> No, REALLY? 

It seems that whenever I suggest such things (by saying that I don't like 'red letter bibles', for the reason you specify) that's the reaction I get. "Why aren't Christ's words more important?" People seem not to think about the implications of their holding to a "red letters count more" position.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 10, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Question: I am going to buy a Geneva Bible. Is there any advangtage to buying the leather-bound edition over the hardback edition?
> 
> I don't intend to use it as my pulpit Bible. I'm not buying it so much as a study Bible either. I just want to read it........and I don't want to read it online either.
> 
> Question two: Which seller is offering it as the least expensive price?



Brother Ivan,

If I had it to do over again I would have bought the hardbound. I have leather one and I was able to purchase one of the limited calfskin editions at a greatly discounted price of which I've stored. I bought my leather bound one from American Vision. The apologetics group has them as well. Brother Jerry Johnson does a great work over there and I highly reccomend him and the Apologetics group. In comparing prices at various places I haven't noticed a great deal of difference.
Hope you are well today dear brother.


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 10, 2007)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hay:
> 
> I hope not! Red letter editions are Dispensational in nature, "Words of Christ in red." If we put the Words of Christ in red, then the whole Bible should be red letter!
> 
> ...



 

Is the whole Bible infallible or only the "red" parts?


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 10, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> <GASP!> No, REALLY?
> 
> It seems that whenever I suggest such things (by saying that I don't like 'red letter bibles', for the reason you specify) that's the reaction I get. "Why aren't Christ's words more important?" People seem not to think about the implications of their holding to a "red letters count more" position.



 We were just discussing this very thing the other night after our family worship. Interesting.


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 10, 2007)

Ezekiel16 said:


> According to the First Edition Errata this was intentional and is not an error. I must admit that is a little confusing.
> 
> Same goes for Matt 24:15, which LadyFlynt spoke of earlier.



A *little*confusing?  

OK, we have the 4th printing of an edition of the Geneva which was first published in 1990. (I guess the Lord knew we'd reform one day  ) We bought ours 1996. This is with the original language, etc..

Ok, I guess we need a *REAL ORIGINAL* Geneva. Anybody have one?


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 10, 2007)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hay:
> 
> I hope not! Red letter editions are Dispensational in nature, "Words of Christ in red." If we put the Words of Christ in red, then the whole Bible should be red letter!
> 
> ...


Intriguing. While I never liked Red Letter Bibles for that reason, you make an interesting and I think astute point in linking them to Dispensationalist thought.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 10, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Brother Ivan,
> 
> If I had it to do over again I would have bought the hardbound. I have leather one and I was able to purchase one of the limited calfskin editions at a greatly discounted price of which I've stored. I bought my leather bound one from American Vision. The apologetics group has them as well. Brother Jerry Johnson does a great work over there and I highly reccomend him and the Apologetics group. In comparing prices at various places I haven't noticed a great deal of difference.
> Hope you are well today dear brother.



Bit of the sniffles today. Tomorrow should be interesting. The LORD will provide.

Thanks very much for the information, Brother James. I've made my decision.


----------



## Michael (Feb 11, 2007)

satz said:


> Is the text of the Geneva Bible avaliable online anywhere?



I had been looking for this as well, that is, with the updated spelling/typeset. E-sword and others have the original, which is quite beautiful, but can be odd at times to our modern eyes.

Anyhow, might be old news to many, but I found this site: http://www.genevabible.org/Geneva.html 

They have downloadable PDF versions of every book of the Bible and it looks like they are in the process of adding footnotes from both 1560/1599 (having completed the NT as well as Genesis and Exodus).

I'm not sure if they are related in any way though with Tolle Lege. Does anyone know?


----------

